# Spider Feeding Question



## ajayne61 (Jun 15, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knows about feeding a tarantulas pinky mice? Do they have to be alive or are the frozen ones (defrosted!) fine? Also how oftern would you feed it such a big meal?


----------



## Forensick (Jun 15, 2007)

i would rather feed the spider to the mouse... ICK!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jun 15, 2007)

hi mate.... my housemate feeds hers a defrosted pinkie and they usually arent interested for another week or so.... but bugs are just as good for them as well as im sure u know... sorry i havent helped much im sure theres some more spider nuts on here and LOL @ forensick


----------



## ALLANA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hornet told me to tell you this:
 feeding pinkie mice to tarantulas should only be done to get weight on for breeding, get weight back on after egg laying or to get contition on a skinny t"

and to join up : 
www.theata.org


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jun 15, 2007)

thats interesting we've never had any issues and shes in charge of the invertibrates at the wild life park..... although i suppose its the same as feeding debates for snakes.... by the way im not being catty or anything sorry if its come accross like that....


----------



## OzRocks (Jun 15, 2007)

yeah ive got 4 that are about 6 months and i just am feedin em crickets at the momment till they get a bit bigger.
Im gonna feed em pinkies when they get a bit more size on em, 
I also work at a petshop and weve got some reasonable sized ones(big enough to eat a pinkie), but we hardly do it at all.
If your feedin frozen make sure its defrosted and jiggle it with tweezers to try and add stimulation...even harrass her but dont be to persistent


----------



## falcon69 (Jun 15, 2007)

feeding pinkies to tarantulas isn't the ideal food for them.and you shouldn't be feeding them one every week,one pinkie every now and then is ok,but the do prefer crickets and roaches.and with all tarantulas only feed them what they need,if they dont eat it straight away remove it,or at least remove it in a couple of hours,and always keep an eye on when yr spider is going to moult.as crickets will and can kill a spider that is moulting


----------



## Reaper (Jun 15, 2007)

from what i am to understand pinkys are very rich in protien which does help the T's grow rappidly but is not recomended as a regular meal but more as a treat, i own a large female T ( her name is tiny- thats her in my avatar) and i have tried her on defrosted pinkies several times with no success, she just shows no interest even with stimulation of the pinky. i have had her for over 2 years now and i only feed her gutloaded crickets which she seems to love.


----------



## hornet (Jun 16, 2007)

reaper is spot on, its not their natural diet, yes the may come across a small rodent or baby bird occasionally but its not the main part of their diet, if you do want to feed them rodents do it once every 6months to a year


----------



## Tatelina (Jun 16, 2007)

My spider must be fussy as the crickets are always gone after a day whilst this woodie has been running around its tub for over a week...so I don't think I'll ever bother attempting a pinkie. 
Besides...I've got snakes that wll eat a pinkie in a flash.


----------



## hornet (Jun 16, 2007)

i only feed my 60 odd spiders on roaches, so easy to breed and fatten them up quicker, more meatier then crickets imo altho crickets dont burrow or climb like roaches do. Both have their advantages lol


----------



## ajayne61 (Jun 16, 2007)

cool thanks guys, helps heaps :lol:


----------



## bylo (Jun 16, 2007)

They don't mind the odd mealworm ,for a bit of variety



www.thegreenscorpion.com.au


----------



## Snakes_Incorporated (Jun 16, 2007)

Roaches, crickets and mealworm are the best but a pink every so often is no disadvantage to the critter. 
I have friends who feed pinks as there staple diet and have no problems. To answer your question ajayne61 is yes feed live.


----------



## bylo (Jun 16, 2007)

Mi ts take dead pinkies no problem


----------



## hornet (Jun 16, 2007)

feedling live here is illegal so they have to be prekilled


----------



## Snakes_Incorporated (Jun 16, 2007)

hornet said:


> feedling live here is illegal so they have to be prekilled


 
In South Africa we have the same law under the animal protection Act but as long as you or I do not feed in front of an ordinance who is going to know? Don’t tell and know one will ask.

The feeding of any animal to another is forbidden if the animal being fed is placed in an enclosure with no reasonable chance of escape. Juvenile snakes / hatchling or wild rescue rehab snakes naming just two will not take dead food so will have to be ‘trained’ while using live food. 

This is a well-covered debate on most forums but in short it would mean that predatory animals would starve to death if applied without common sense. The feeding of live mealworms, crickets and roaches is also technically illegal if we want to apply the letter of the law.


----------



## hornet (Jun 16, 2007)

most spiders should take dead pinkies no probs, just drop them on their front legs and they normally will eat.


----------



## Snakes_Incorporated (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks did not consider that till you mentioned it. I do not personaly keep Arachnids myself but sometimes have to rescue these critters from homes and people in general. I have friends that have sizable collections so I am all ways interested in any new info available. 

I do have two scorpions at the moment but will be putting these chaps back in the wild when I am able to get to their area of origin.


----------



## hornet (Jun 16, 2007)

you get many parabuthis out your way? i love african buthids but parabuthis are my fave


----------



## Snakes_Incorporated (Jun 17, 2007)

Baboon spiders occasionally yes


----------

